# Midwest Newbie



## hardslicer (Apr 18, 2011)

I am still seeking the best smoker for my money.  On a recent trip to Rural King I noticed a smoker/grill that I haven't seen on any websites.   It's the Backyard Expressions Smoker Grill 32" with Offset Firebox.  It seemed pretty heavy which really caught my attention and says it has 1/8" steel construction.  They have it listed at $399

What do you think?  Keep searching or take another look at this one?

By the way, I have been reading and learning from all you vets for the past several weeks and enjoyed every minute of it.

Hardslicer


----------



## fife (Apr 18, 2011)

Good with you hunt for a good smoker I could not find the one you are speaking of.


----------



## mossymo (Apr 18, 2011)

Going to Rural King's website all I see is what looks like a Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain wide body and a Chargriller Smokin Pro for smoker,s and searching Backyard Expressions on Rural King's website and on Google I can not find the smoker you post about?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

I don't know that particular unit, so I can't comment.  I do love my SFB, though, and get great results with it.  You will probably need to modify any new unit a bit to improve performance, just FYI.  You can find mods for just about anything here on the forum.  Things to generally consider:

Heavy gauge steel construction (at least 1/8")
good fit for doors to keep heat & smoke leakage to a minimum
heavy duty grates (I prefer cast iron)
extra metal in the bottom of the firebox to prevent burn-through (you can add some, if needed)
Nice big handles that will stay cooler than chintzy ones
A good foundation with solid wheels
A big platform for placing platters, etc. on as you tend your smoker
Let us know what you get, and don't forget the pix!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview!    

If your looking for a good charcoal smoker I would recommend a Weber Smoky Mountain.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome and good luck with your buy.

I recently bought a WSM after reading lots of good reviews here.

I also have a BGE (medium size) and MES 30.

  Craig


----------



## hardslicer (Apr 19, 2011)

I looked online as well and couldn't find a company website or this unit listed on the Rural King website....must be limited purchase item they have.  I have been looking at the Chargriller Super Pro but from what I've read I understand you want to get as heavy (think steel) a unit as you can, both for durability and heat containment.  Thank you for your input.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE



Also for those of you new to smoking,  Get a good Probe Thermometer as we smoke by Temperature NOT TIME.



A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732


----------



## hardslicer (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you for your feedback, what is the SMF and where did you get it?  Still learning the lingo....lol  thanks


----------



## hardslicer (Apr 20, 2011)

boy, me being a rookie is really showing now.....I meant SFB


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## meateater (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## sinnful-bbq (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JJ


----------

